# Brighter bulbs for headlights?



## yellamo (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone put brighter bulbs in the vehicle? I'm talking Halogen here as I don't have the time or ability to put in aftermarket HIDs. 
Saw an ad for Sylvania Silverstar or Xtravision. Would these make a difference?!?


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Brighter bulbs for headlights? (yellamo)*

I'd save your money and just invest in an HID kit. They aren't that hard to put in. 
I'm sure if you searched, you'd find a step by step install.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Brighter bulbs for headlights? (vr62a4)*

dont waste your time on replacement Bulbs go straight to an HID kit.









IF you dont want to go that route, Use AMAZON to buy your lights, i saved 25 Bucks on Silverstars for my Ford. Never buy from the local Auto store !


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

Ditto on the HD kit. I am thinking of upgrading the fogs.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (blizno)*

The HID conversion kits are nice, but the problem with the Non Execline models is that they come with reflector housings, and not projector housings. If you install an aftermarket HID kit in something with reflector housings, you will get a brighter light spectrum, but you will also continuously blind any oncoming traffic and people will non-stop flash their brights at you. Not to mention, the cops are pulling over and fining people who have these kits improperly installed in my area. I have the HID's in my Routan, but in my new Golf Wagon unfortunately it was not an available option, so I did a ton of research. 
Look into the Philips X-Treme bulbs. They use HIR technology, developped as a cheaper but almost equivalent output wise solution to HID's. This is what I put in my Golf Wagon, which BTW also has reflector housings, and the light output is very close to HID bright, not to mention fully DOT compliant and street legal. HID aftermarket kits often seem much brighter, but they are improperly aimed due to the improper housings they are quite often installed in. These replacement bulbs are optimized for your housings, and provide a true bright white lighting at night, which is billed at 80% brighter, and I'd say it's quite close to that.
If you want the rice look, go HID aftermarket and risk being pulled over. If you truly want legal brighter lights, do a little research and find the right bulbs to suit your OEM equipment and needs.
Cheers


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_The HID conversion kits are nice, but the problem with the Non Execline models is that they come with reflector housings, and not projector housings. If you install an aftermarket HID kit in something with reflector housings, you will get a brighter light spectrum, but you will also continuously blind any oncoming traffic and people will non-stop flash their brights at you. Not to mention, the cops are pulling over and fining people who have these kits improperly installed in my area. I have the HID's in my Routan, but in my new Golf Wagon unfortunately it was not an available option, so I did a ton of research. 

Cheers


I have had non of your problems in the 6,000 miles of having the HID kit.
it would be nice to have Projector lights tho


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (redzone98)*

I haven't had problems, mine are OEM, but I've seen some kits that are just overpowering.
Did you get a 35W kit as opposed to a 55W?
What color bulbs did you get?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_I haven't had problems, mine are OEM, but I've seen some kits that are just overpowering.
Did you get a 35W kit as opposed to a 55W?
What color bulbs did you get?

35W and i got the 4300K temp


----------



## vwmania11 (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with GTI...
Xtreme Power by Philips are great. 
I ordered from:
http://www.aidauto.com


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: (vwmania11)*

HID kits seem to work OK in the Routan housings. Better than most cars I have seen. In fact I never had an issue with mine in regards to blinding other people but one of my ballast did go out around the 11,000 mile mark and I put the regular bulbs back in. I plan to go back to HIDs next month but need to find a better quality kit. 
The OEM HIDs in my BMW are superior but the Routan reflectors are not that bad. I would love to have self leveling projector HIDs in the Routan though.


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Brighter bulbs for headlights? (redzone98)*

Hey redzone...I just purchased a used 2009 Routan last tuesday, and thought about putting HIDs in it, I havent tried looking at the lowbeam lights yet but I know they are H11's. my question is, is it simply just plug and play if i were to insert an HID kit? or would I have to modify any of the connectors?


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwmania11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmania11* »_I agree with GTI...
Xtreme Power by Philips are great. 
I ordered from:
http://www.aidauto.com

Philips don't even make H11 bulbs in Xtreme Power


----------



## hartzpad (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: (rmbalisa)*

I've got a Routan with factory HID headlights. The high beams do almost nothing as far as additional illumination. They seems really dim compared to the HID's and don't light up the highway beyond the HID's beams.
Any suggestions to boost the output of the high beams? The factory fog lights on the other hand are very bright and work as intended.


----------

